# 5 Gallon Tank Journal



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

5 Gallon Tank
2x 18 watts 6500k (Via Aqua)
ADA Amazonia Substrate
Pressurized co2 / Glass Diffuser

Thanks to Marimoballs (Victor) on letting us borrow his 5 Gallon setup to be a display tank at the store (Fish Etc, SOCAL) to promote Aquatic Plants, o far the tank is doing great. This are some of the photos while we are seting it up:

And also thanks to Cohazard (Serg) on helping us to scape the tank.




























We use Zebra Rock and some Manzanita Driftwood for the Hardscape.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice start! Shrimp tank-to-be?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

NICE TANK! excellent start, i hope you plan to update as it progresses.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Were planning to put some amano/cherry and micro rasbora on it

And i will definetly always update this thread


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

I had been collecting all the equipment for a couple of months, but I don't have the room for it right now. So Cooper allowed me to set up the tank at his shop. This way I set up the tank and others can enjoy the tank, in the hopes that some people may convert from the salty and monster fish tanks to refreshing green planted tanks. Plants include HC, HM, anubia nana petite, Taiwan moss blyxa Japonica, rotla rotundifolia, lilaeposis macloviana(in the near future), hygrophyla ceylon, and microsorum pteropus. Later we may add marsela m. Fish for this tank will be micro rasboras that Coop will special order. Shrimp will be Amano shrimp and maybe some green or reds. Tank is currently going through the cycle process. Coop reports that there is alot of amonia due to the aquasoil and power sand. For now no CO2 just Excel until we get a needle valve. Thanks to Coop (xcooperx) and Serj (cohazard). Second pic is Serj planting HC third is Serj and me (see why my name is marimoball lol), and fifth pic is Cooper filling up the tank.


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

NIce Scape, I love the positioning of the rocks and the wood. it will make the who;e scape looks more natural! Great work!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Here are more pics from day one. (one week ago)


----------

